

Fedora 14 Linux Released - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2010/11/03/fedora-14-linux-released/

======
devmonk
I still can't believe that RedHat/CentOS is used so much in businesses over
other distributions. WTH? I've not installed Fedora intentionally in a long
time, and would stay the hell away from it if I weren't forced to use it at
times. Many of its packages aren't that up-to-date so they contain security
issues as a tradeoff for "stability". Is there any chance that others might
have recognized this also and Fedora is in a slow decline?

